# Thistle Mantis Substrate?



## Sethu (Jul 9, 2012)

I read up on this species and I know that they do not do well in humid environments and need a dry enclosure, other than occasional light misting. I already have a tank but I don't know what kind of substrate to use, one that won't raise the humidity. Thank you.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dry sand? Some dry dirt would be dusty or they get blown around easily so sand might be better.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 9, 2012)

You could just use paper towels I think and mist them lest often, but keep dry towels on the bottom.


----------



## gripen (Jul 9, 2012)

Do not mist them at all and do not add any substrate.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine lived well in a light-heated glass enclosure with paper towel on the bottom. Any substrate will work, I've used vermiculite for desert species many times before.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2012)

yea, u can use most anything, with them a little dry moss is ok, it helps it smell nice.


----------



## Sethu (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, thank you. I just put paper towel on the bottom of the tank. Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 9, 2012)

gripen said:


> Do not mist them at all and do not add any substrate.


+1 that sounds good!


Sethu said:


> Okay, thank you. I just put paper towel on the bottom of the tank. Can't wait for them to get here!


I do not know if the paper towels will help. Having them might even be worse than not having them. Sticks would be good.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 9, 2012)

Since you have a glass enclosure, you need sticks for it to climb since they cant climb glass plastic etc.


----------



## Sethu (Jul 9, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> +1 that sounds good!
> 
> I do not know if the paper towels will help. Having them might even be worse than not having them. Sticks would be good.


Okay, I already have many sticks in there and mesh glued to the sides because they obviously won't be able to climb the glass. Why would I not want paper towels though? I don't see dry ones causing any problems.


----------



## twolfe (Jul 9, 2012)

I use paper towels for my b mendica enclosures...both plastic and nets. It makes clean up easier. In the winter, I mist my small nymphs about once a week when they are L1 - L3. I've had several ooths hatch the past couple of months and haven't misted the nymphs at all since it's humid enough here in the summer.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sethu said:


> Okay, I already have many sticks in there and mesh glued to the sides because they obviously won't be able to climb the glass. Why would I not want paper towels though? I don't see dry ones causing any problems.


If you want to flip the container to get the food to go to the mantis, hehehehehe.


----------



## Sethu (Jul 10, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> If you want to flip the container to get the food to go to the mantis, hehehehehe.


Oh, good point. I'll try and figure that out. Time for some experiments!


----------

